# Building the Dream Bike. An 80s Peugeot/Campagnolo Eroica restoration.



## Sticky Green (31 Dec 2021)

Way back on Christmas day 1984, a young lad on a council estate in Barnsley was presented with a shiny red Peugeot road bike that his mam had bought from a pay weekly catalogue. The bike was basic with Carbolite 103 tubing, steel rims, seat post, and various cheap parts. BUT, with it's modern lugless frame and beautiful red paint he loved that bike.

The bike was ridden and probably polished daily. I think being relatively poor I really appreciated what I had been given. However, like all bike owners do at some point, I dreamt of what my shiny red bike would be like with one of those out of reach Campagnolo Groupsets.

37 years on and that boy is about to realise that dream. Some will think me silly for putting expensive vintage Campagnolo parts on a old 103 Carbolite Peugeot frame, but a dream is a dream. I've found a period correct Peugeot Premiere to use as a build base. It's the wrong colour, but that will be sorted along the way with the right paint and decals.

I will try to record the restoration as it unfolds.






Here is the bike as bought from ebay £185 including delivery.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Dec 2021)

I already love this story!!!

What happened to the original bike? Do you remember?


----------



## Sticky Green (31 Dec 2021)

Hi Cathryn,

I enlisted in the Navy in 1986 and when I joined my first ship in 87 I took the bike onboard with me to cycle foreign lands. That lasted couple of years until it was unfortunately stolen when locked up next to my ship on the jetty in Portsmouth Dockyard. 😪


----------



## Sticky Green (31 Dec 2021)

This bike is quite similar to my original bike, but this one has some upgraded parts.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Dec 2021)

Sticky Green said:


> Hi Cathryn,
> 
> I joined the Navy in 1986 and when I joined my first ship in 87 I took the bike onboard with me to cycle foreign lands. That lasted couple of years until it was unfortunately stolen when locked up next to my ship on the jetty in Portsmouth Dockyard. 😪



Oooh that makes my blood boil. I'm so sorry.

You should get the new bike sprayed red


----------



## Sticky Green (31 Dec 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Oooh that makes my blood boil. I'm so sorry.
> 
> You should get the new bike sprayed red


I will, with the same decals as they are still available 👍


----------



## Cycleops (31 Dec 2021)

I remember those bikes from the eighties. Peugeot most have made thousands, they were in just about every mainstream cycling shop I went into.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Dec 2021)

Sticky Green said:


> I will, with the same decals as they are still available 👍


Sorry...you said that before. Should read more carefully.


----------



## Sticky Green (31 Dec 2021)

So, how is this build going to be completed? 

Timescale: The bike is planned to be completed by the end of March.

Budget: Whatever it takes, but I won't be going out and buying a NOS complete Campagnolo groupset. The bike has several decent (but in poor repair) Campagnolo parts that I intend to restore. I will also be buying the other bits I need used, unless the only option is NOS. I love finding parts that just need a bit work and time to get them looking like new. 

The end product: If all goes to plan, I will have beautiful red 1980s peugeot road bike with restored Campagnolo parts that will be able to enter Eroica Britannia August 2022. 

I've already started shopping 😁


----------



## Sticky Green (31 Dec 2021)

Campagnolo parts that came with the bike that I will be restoring.
Pictures of the rear wheel only. I won't be keeping the front as it is not Campo.
If anyone can accurately identify them please do:


----------



## Sticky Green (31 Dec 2021)

Here are some new parts I've manage to buy over the last few days.
The Campagnolo Berlin 36 wheel rim was a lucky find and now that I have a front rim to match the rear I will find some Campagnolo hubs and rebuild them with stainless spokes.
The cage is for a Campagnolo aero bottle that I'm still after. The bars are Ambrosio and while NOS they suit the bike (I think/hope).
The Campagnolo aero seatpost needs some work, plus it's 25mm, while the bike is 24mm. I'm going to ream the bike out to fit the seatpost.
The brake levers I found on Facebook and they are in beautiful condition.
More shopping to do.


----------



## Sticky Green (31 Dec 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I remember those bikes from the eighties. Peugeot most have made thousands, they were in just about every mainstream cycling shop I went into.


Yeah, they were cheap and cheerful, but to me it was my first real racer. I still think that the frame, though made of 103 tubing, was beautiful with it's smooth lugless design. The bike rode really well and I have read stories of people going back to these old frames and enjoying the ride. I'm interested to see how heavy the frame and forks are being lugless. I'll weigh them when the bike is fully stripped down.


----------



## mpemburn (31 Dec 2021)

Sticky Green said:


> Hi Cathryn,
> 
> I enlisted in the Navy in 1986 and when I joined my first ship in 87 I took the bike onboard with me to cycle foreign lands. That lasted couple of years until it was unfortunately stolen when locked up next to my ship on the jetty in Portsmouth Dockyard. 😪


Ah. I’ve had too many bikes stolen over the course of my life. May the fleas of a thousand camels reside in the navel of the evil fart that stole your beloved Peugeot!


----------



## Sticky Green (1 Jan 2022)

mpemburn said:


> Ah. I’ve had too many bikes stolen over the course of my life. May the fleas of a thousand camels reside in the navel of the evil fart that stole your beloved Peugeot!


Yes and other places too hopefully.


----------



## Sticky Green (1 Jan 2022)

Latest buy. Needs some cleaning and polishing, but should come up OK.


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2022)

This looks right up my street! Keep the updates coming


----------



## Sticky Green (1 Jan 2022)

Gunk said:


> This looks right up my street! Keep the updates coming


Love the car, here's mine: maybe I should get it sprayed in peugeot team colours.


----------



## Sticky Green (1 Jan 2022)

Another purchase, this time from Italy. They need some work and some blocks, but I believe they are period correct. Didn't realise how expensive the blocks are for these things. 🤪


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> Latest buy. Needs some cleaning and polishing, but should come up OK.
> View attachment 624493
> 
> View attachment 624494



Cinelli XA - on my bike too - although 'cough' the stem is from early 90's...


----------



## Sticky Green (1 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Cinelli XA - on my bike too - although 'cough' the stem is from early 90's...


Bugger, back to shopping then.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> Bugger, back to shopping then.


Both my bikes don't qualify, but I bet no-one would notice - very early 90's. Cineli 1A woud be OK


----------



## Sticky Green (2 Jan 2022)

Got the cranks off and found a nice surprise, a Campagnolo bottom bracket. This cheap old 80s Peugeot has had some decent parts added over the years.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2022)

It is nice to see a new restoration project .
I can remember seeing a lot of Peugeot racers back in the early 80's in white mica colour schemes .
Good luck on the project .


----------



## bonzobanana (2 Jan 2022)

Carbolite 103 sounds like a rebranding of 1030 steel which is between the more basic high tensile steel used for some bikes of the era (1020/1010) and 1040 which is used by some of the big Asian factories for their robot made steel frames today and which are close to entry level chromoly frames in strength. The only issue is pretty much all steels rust the same except stainless steel and higher end old steel frames are more dangerous than the cheaper high tensile steel frames nowadays because of the chance of corrosion in the thin sections of their butted tubes. Thicker plain gauge steel frames from 40 years ago are far more resistant to rust in that it takes longer for the corrosion to work through the tubes (much longer).

So seems like Carbolite 103 would be a mid-price option of the era but likely not as strong as 1010 and 1020 frames because those frames weren't really trying to be lightweight more workhorse bikes.

I don't remember seeing Peugeot bikes locally back then. The main local independent bike shop was selling Raleigh brands and Puch bikes mainly and then there was Halfords who again were selling Raleigh and their own brands mainly so very little experience of Peugeot bikes in my area. I'm not sure I've ever seen a Peugeot bike in the flesh so to speak. I worked for a few years in a electrical shop that was right next to the local independent bike shop so often found myself browsing the store.


----------



## Sticky Green (2 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is nice to see a new restoration project .
> I can remember seeing a lot of Peugeot racers back in the early 80's in white mica colour schemes .
> Good luck on the project .


Thanks. My intention is to take it to a unit just around the corner from me to be blasted and powder coated in the red of my original bike. They did a good job of a motorbike frame for me a few years ago, so I trust their work. I'm hoping that I can then add decals and clear coat myself. I've sprayed bikes myself in the past with decent results, i just need to confirm that the clear coat will sit on the powder coat OK.


----------



## Gunk (2 Jan 2022)

I flipped one a couple of years ago, we paid a tenner for it.


----------



## Sticky Green (2 Jan 2022)

bonzobanana said:


> Carbolite 103 sounds like a rebranding of 1030 steel which is between the more basic high tensile steel used for some bikes of the era (1020/1010) and 1040 which is used by some of the big Asian factories for their robot made steel frames today and which are close to entry level chromoly frames in strength. The only issue is pretty much all steels rust the same except stainless steel and higher end old steel frames are more dangerous than the cheaper high tensile steel frames nowadays because of the chance of corrosion in the thin sections of their butted tubes. Thicker plain gauge steel frames from 40 years ago are far more resistant to rust in that it takes longer for the corrosion to work through the tubes (much longer).
> 
> So seems like Carbolite 103 would be a mid-price option of the era but likely not as strong as 1010 and 1020 frames because those frames weren't really trying to be lightweight more workhorse bikes.
> 
> I don't remember seeing Peugeot bikes locally back then. The main local independent bike shop was selling Raleigh brands and Puch bikes mainly and then there was Halfords who again were selling Raleigh and their own brands mainly so very little experience of Peugeot bikes in my area. I'm not sure I've ever seen a Peugeot bike in the flesh so to speak. I worked for a few years in a electrical shop that was right next to the local independent bike shop so often found myself browsing the store.


I've almost finished stripping the bike and it is surprisingly light even though I assumed it would be a little lighter being of lugless construction. I've just got the head races and the bottom bracket to remove and then I will weigh the frame and forks separately. The frame seems to be in very good condition with little rust. I intend to remove (grind off) the mudguard rings and smooth out the edges of the dropouts with some light filing (to reduce that cheap stamped out look) before the powder coat. These bikes really are lovely when polished up to show off their lugless frames.


----------



## Sticky Green (2 Jan 2022)

Gunk said:


> I flipped one a couple of years ago, we paid a tenner for it.
> 
> View attachment 624614


Yeah, that's pretty much what my original bike looked like when I was a kid. Though I think it didn't have the Equipe decal on the downtube. I understand why these can go for a tenner. Apart from the frame, which I love, the rest of the bike was made up of incredibly cheap parts (those steel rims were exciting? going down some of Barnsley's bigger hills in the rain). Thus my plan is to restore the frame and replace all the parts with those Campagnolo ones l dreamt of as a nipper. Luckily my project bike came with quite a few lovely (though in need of a good clean and polish) Campagnolo parts already fitted.


----------



## midlife (2 Jan 2022)

I see those brakes are Allen key fitting, are your originals nutted?


----------



## Sticky Green (2 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> I see those brakes are Allen key fitting, are your originals nutted?


Yeah, but I will mod the frame/forks before powder coating.


----------



## bonzobanana (2 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> I've almost finished stripping the bike and it is surprisingly light even though I assumed it would be a little lighter being of lugless construction. I've just got the head races and the bottom bracket to remove and then I will weigh the frame and forks separately. The frame seems to be in very good condition with little rust. I intend to remove (grind off) the mudguard rings and smooth out the edges of the dropouts with some light filing (to reduce that cheap stamped out look) before the powder coat. These bikes really are lovely when polished up to show off their lugless frames.



I must admit I'm curious to know what the frame weight will be with or without paint compared to the Reynolds chromoly frames or lower end high tensile steel frames I expect it to be somewhere in the middle. So are the are tubes butted? It used to be butting not only saves weight overall but provides more material for the weld area. You could in theory have thinner tubes with lugs as they are brazed and supported across a wider area in the lugs. I'm expecting a mid-level weight result but to be honest I don't know what a good reynolds chromoly frame would weigh or a basic high tensile steel frame of the time. You hear so much about CF frames being sub 1kg nowadays and aluminium being not far behind but unsure what these old steel frames would weigh. I have a Saracen Pylon frame from about 2009 which is a heavy duty aluminium commuting bike and I weighed the frame at 2.2kg. It's totally overbuilt with a reinforcement plate around the disc brake mount and lots of additional strengthening. I think it was one of the few frames I weighed out of curiousity. I suppose if I was guessing the weight of your frame I would say between 1.4 and 1.7kg. I've just googled and in a forum it stated a classic steel frame is about 4lbs which is 1.8kg but not sure if it meant classic high tensile basic frame or a more race focused chromoly steel frame. We need a long thread whenever people weigh their frames and forks they enter it into that thread. I'm sure it could be a valuable resource. Perhaps you could start one when you weigh yours.


----------



## Sticky Green (2 Jan 2022)

bonzobanana said:


> I must admit I'm curious to know what the frame weight will be with or without paint compared to the Reynolds chromoly frames or lower end high tensile steel frames I expect it to be somewhere in the middle. So are the are tubes butted? It used to be butting not only saves weight overall but provides more material for the weld area. You could in theory have thinner tubes with lugs as they are brazed and supported across a wider area in the lugs. I'm expecting a mid-level weight result but to be honest I don't know what a good reynolds chromoly frame would weigh or a basic high tensile steel frame of the time. You hear so much about CF frames being sub 1kg nowadays and aluminium being not far behind but unsure what these old steel frames would weigh. I have a Saracen Pylon frame from about 2009 which is a heavy duty aluminium commuting bike and I weighed the frame at 2.2kg. It's totally overbuilt with a reinforcement plate around the disc brake mount and lots of additional strengthening. I think it was one of the few frames I weighed out of curiousity. I suppose if I was guessing the weight of your frame I would say between 1.4 and 1.7kg. I've just googled and in a forum it stated a classic steel frame is about 4lbs which is 1.8kg but not sure if it meant classic high tensile basic frame or a more race focused chromoly steel frame. We need a long thread whenever people weigh their frames and forks they enter it into that thread. I'm sure it could be a valuable resource. Perhaps you could start one when you weigh yours.


Yeah, I expect the bike to weigh somewhere between my old gas pipe Falcon and a 531 bike. The Falcon was 3.7kg for fork and frame if memory serves. I know the weight doesn't really matter so much when a 52 year old, 6 foot 1, 16 stone + lump is sat on it, but I do like picking a bike up to feel its weight. As a kid, light meant quality and that has stuck with me (true or not). I'll start a frame weight thread when I've got it stripped. Cheers 👍

Oh and I did some checking, the 103 tubing wasn't butted apparently.


----------



## bonzobanana (2 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> Yeah, I expect the bike to weigh somewhere between my old gas pipe Falcon and a 531 bike. The Falcon was 3.7kg for fork and frame if memory serves. I know the weight doesn't really matter so much when a 52 year old, 6 foot 1, 16 stone + lump is sat on it, but I do like picking a bike up to feel it's weight. As a kid, light meant quality and that has stuck with me (true or not). I'll start a frame weight thread when I've got it stripped. Cheers 👍
> 
> Oh and I did some checking, the 103 tubing wasn't butted apparently.



Same as my Viscount/Lambert bike with chromoly tubing. They were lightweight British road bikes at a great price point but the tubes weren't butted I guess they didn't have the margin for it. They claimed their tubing was the most advanced in metallurgy though so could be the same weight without butting.


----------



## Sticky Green (2 Jan 2022)

bonzobanana said:


> Same as my Viscount/Lambert bike with chromoly tubing. They were lightweight British road bikes at a great price point but the tubes weren't butted I guess they didn't have the margin for it. They claimed their tubing was the most advanced in metallurgy though so could be the same weight without butting.
> 
> View attachment 624639


What a lovely bike. I do like a chromed fork. It's hard to tell from the picture, but are your cables grey, or those clear ones? I was looking at fitting the clear ones and wondered what they were like.

Well, those or the ridiculously expensive Campagnolo steel ones.


----------



## bonzobanana (2 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> What a lovely bike. I do like a chromed fork. It's hard to tell from the picture, but are your cables grey, or those clear ones? I was looking at fitting the clear ones and wondered what they were like.
> 
> Well, those or the ridiculously expensive Campagnolo steel ones.



I only recently bought the bike and the cable outers are a bit mixed in colour which I don't mind but over time will get them matching. The fork doesn't show itself very well in the picture but its a mirror chrome finish and steel not the death fork that Lambert/Viscount were famous for which was a mixed aluminium and steel fork. This one has the updated safer fork model with a small weight penalty. It has been completely restored by the former owner using Shimano 600 (early Ultegra) components and I managed to buy it for a great price on ebay. The perils of collection only option.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> Thanks. My intention is to take it to a unit just around the corner from me to be blasted and powder coated in the red of my original bike. They did a good job of a motorbike frame for me a few years ago, so I trust their work. I'm hoping that I can then add decals and clear coat myself. I've sprayed bikes myself in the past with decent results, i just need to confirm that the clear coat will sit on the powder coat OK.


You might need to take the shine off a bit with grey Scotchbrite pad, it's like a scourer pad if you aren't familiar with them .


----------



## Sticky Green (2 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You might need to take the shine off a bit with grey Scotchbrite pad, it's like a scourer pad if you aren't familiar with them .


Thanks for the tip. 👍 I might even ask them if they can clear coat the bike for me after I've applied the decals.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> Thanks for the tip. 👍 I might even ask them if they can clear coat the bike for me after I've applied the decals.


Better ask them as powder coating is baked at around 250 C.


----------



## Gunk (2 Jan 2022)

Personally I would wet paint it, you can lose some of the detail with powder coat, such as frame numbers etc. I’ve also had it flake off in lumps.


----------



## Sticky Green (4 Jan 2022)

I've been looking into my wheels. The rear wheel looks to be decent quality with a Campagnolo Berlin 36 rim, Shimano 105 (1050) hub and stainless spokes. The front wheel while looking similar is not the same quality. I've managed to find a Berlin 36 rim for the front and I'm now wondering if I should get a matching 105 front hub, or change both hubs for Campagnolo? What do you think? Will having vintage 105 hubs on my Campagnolo build spoil it?


----------



## Sticky Green (4 Jan 2022)

Got a day off work at last. Polishing day! Must have shiny things...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> Got a day off work at last. Polishing day! Must have shiny things...


I find Meguiars All Metal polish really good. You only need a tiny spot on cotton cloth to bring ally up like chrome .


----------



## Sticky Green (4 Jan 2022)

Very happy, just managed to get hold this Campagnolo Aero Water Bottle (biodinamica 500) to go with the cage I already own. 😁


----------



## Gunk (4 Jan 2022)

I’d fit a set of Campag hubs, shame you didn’t start this thread earlier in the year, I had a massive clear out of vintage Campag stuff I’d hoarded over the years including quite a few NOS hubs.


----------



## Sticky Green (4 Jan 2022)

Gunk said:


> I’d fit a set of Campag hubs, shame you didn’t start this thread earlier in the year, I had a massive clear out of vintage Campag stuff I’d hoarded over the years including quite a few NOS hubs.


Sod's law Gunk. Are there any must have Campagnolo hubs? Those Sheriff star ones look nice. Obviously I'll be looking for pre 87 hubs if I can get them. From what I have seen the rear hubs tend to be freewheel type, but I haven't seen many 6/7 speed Campagnolo freewheels about. I need a 36 hole rear and a 32 hole front.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jan 2022)

Try and buy a decent set of Chorus or Record hubs


----------



## Gunk (4 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> haven't seen many 6/7 speed Campagnolo freewheels about. I need a 36 hole rear and a 32 hole front



Which is exactly what I sold early last year, they did make good money though so be prepared to get your cheque book out for a decent set


----------



## Sticky Green (4 Jan 2022)

Gunk said:


> Which is exactly what I sold early last year, they did make good money though so be prepared to get your cheque book out for a decent set


Thanks Gunk. I'm not surprised that they are expensive, I've already spent quite a bit on this bike and I still have a long wish list. I managed to get the aero bottle and cage "cheap" at £85 with delivery. 😯 I bet a couple of years ago they were going cheaper.


----------



## Sticky Green (4 Jan 2022)

That's the front hub bought (campagnolo chorus). Iooks like 32 hole🤞. Now to find that rear. Shame the skewer doesn't match my rear one.


----------



## Sticky Green (5 Jan 2022)

Found this rear hub labelled "Campagnolo Chorus Athena hub Post 6v 36 holes Vintage Hubs Rear 126mm Vintage" it looks a match for the front hub I bought. Any ideas?


----------



## Gunk (6 Jan 2022)

That should do the trick, however I would personally fit a slightly later hub with a proper splined freewheel


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> Another purchase, this time from Italy. They need some work and some blocks, but I believe they are period correct. Didn't realise how expensive the blocks are for these things. 🤪
> View attachment 624554
> View attachment 624555


Those short fixing studs are a right pain ! I have a pair and I may try to source some longer studs . I wonder if my brother could make me up a pair ?


----------



## Sticky Green (6 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Those short fixing studs are a right pain ! I have a pair and I may try to source some longer studs . I wonder if my brother could make me up a pair ?


The studs should be easy to make with the right dies.


----------



## Sticky Green (6 Jan 2022)

Gunk said:


> That should do the trick, however I would personally fit a slightly later hub with a proper splined freewheel


Thanks, I think I need to do some reading on hub and cassette brand compatibility.


----------



## Sticky Green (7 Jan 2022)

Still looking for a rear hub. In the meantime, here are my saddle choices so far. What gets your vote?

Brookes B17
Selle Italia Bullitt Turbo
Selle San Marco Rolls

Or do you have a better suggestion?


----------



## Sticky Green (8 Jan 2022)

Also like these two, but approaching £150 it's getting a bit pricey. 😯

Selle Anatomica
Brooks Swift


----------



## Sticky Green (8 Jan 2022)

Last one (after hours of looking) and possibly the winner:
The Brooks Special Copper in Brown. 😍


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> Also like these two, but approaching £150 it's getting a bit pricey. 😯
> 
> Selle Anatomica
> Brooks Swift
> ...


Is the top one made of a Bourbon biscuit as I can see chocolate filling in the middle !


----------



## Gunk (8 Jan 2022)

San Marco Rolls would get my vote, found a nice patinated brown one for my CB build last year.


----------



## Sticky Green (8 Jan 2022)

Gunk said:


> San Marco Rolls would get my vote, found a nice patinated brown one for my CB build last year.
> View attachment 625481


Very nice, goes well with the bar tape and brake hoods.


----------



## Sticky Green (9 Jan 2022)

One for the weight weenies 😁 (that's me incuded).

The frame (Peugeot Carbolite 103 60cm) totally stripped 2530g / 5.58lb
The forks 850g / 1.87lb
The Campagnolo bottom bracket 271g / 9.6oz
The cheap (going) headset 169g / 6oz
Rims (Campagnolo Berlin 36) 530g / 1lb 3oz per rim
Frame+fork 3380g / 7.45lb


----------



## Sticky Green (9 Jan 2022)

Thought I'd give these a try. A bit like the stainless rear derailleur cable outers. These are stainless sheathed in clear plastic.


----------



## Sticky Green (9 Jan 2022)

Found my decals. A great match for my original bike.


----------



## Sticky Green (10 Jan 2022)

Today's job was to reduce the diameter of my new (old) Campagnolo seat post from 25mm to Peugeot's weird 24mm seat tube. This was done with a battery drill and various grades of sandpaper. This is it after a quick polish. Still needs all the scratches sanding out and a proper polish.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

Gunk said:


> San Marco Rolls would get my vote, found a nice patinated brown one for my CB build last year.
> View attachment 625481


same here




but to the OP it does rather depend on what suits_* your*_ bum


----------



## Sticky Green (10 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> same here
> View attachment 625854
> 
> but to the OP it does rather depend on what suits_* your*_ bum


Very nice. This is actually the colour scheme I have settled on for my build. Red frame, brown bars, seat and black brake hoods. Seeing yours has firmed up those plans. 👍


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> Very nice. This is actually the colour scheme I have settled on for my build. Red frame, brown bars, seat and black brake hoods. Seeing yours has firmed up those plans. 👍


If you are going the toeclips and straps look (I must admit I also have some modern Keo Pedals for this bike and swap between the two) but Spa cycles do the clips and straps and matching proper leather bar tape you see pictured above.

PS Brown Saddle & tape looks nice on Peugeots too. 





PS.


----------



## Sticky Green (10 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> If you are going the toeclips and straps look (I must admit I also have some modern Keo Pedals for this bike and swap between the two) but Spa cycles do the clips and straps and matching proper leather bar tape you see pictured above.
> 
> PS Brown Saddle & tape looks nice on Peugeots too.
> 
> ...


Thanks T4tomo, I'll be having some of them beauties. 😁


----------



## Sticky Green (10 Jan 2022)

New rear hub to replace the shimano 105 the bike came with. Now have front and rear Campagnolo rims and hubs. Just got to decide whether to go with butted, or aero spokes.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> New rear hub to replace the shimano 105 the bike came with. Now have front and rear Campagnolo rims and hubs. Just got to decide whether to go with butted, or aero spokes.
> View attachment 625883


Normal butted spokes, classic look, not some out of period aero look, would be my vote...but ultimately its your bike /dream


----------



## Sticky Green (11 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Normal butted spokes, classic look, not some out of period aero look, would be my vote...but ultimately its your bike /dream


And cheaper 😁


----------



## Sticky Green (11 Jan 2022)

My Campagnolo Aero Water Bottle arrived today. I know it is a bit daft being exited over a Water bottle, but this bottle is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2022)

Very nice


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2022)

Are you going 7 speed?


----------



## Sticky Green (11 Jan 2022)

Gunk said:


> Are you going 7 speed?


I'm hoping to. 6, or 7. Will see what my hub will take.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Jan 2022)

Great project & thread - thanks. 

My first 10 speed bike was an early 80s Peugeot PH8 Talisman with the lugless frame & 103 tubing, Simplex gearing, and Weinmann sidepull brakes - enjoyed it a lot & have always kept an interest in Peugeots. 

The other Peugeot bike I had was a mid-70s PE41* - a £20 bargain. Lovely, versatile bike- but it had suffered too many years rusting out in the rain and had to be replaced.

Now, the only Peugeot we have is a fine pepper mill.






* Peugeot PE 41


----------



## Sticky Green (12 Jan 2022)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Great project & thread - thanks.
> 
> My first 10 speed bike was an early 80s Peugeot PH8 Talisman with the lugless frame & 103 tubing, Simplex gearing, and Weinmann sidepull brakes - enjoyed it a lot & have always kept an interest in Peugeots.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the Talisman was very similar to the bike I had, maybe the differences didn't go much beyond the decals. That PE41 is a lovely looking bike. I love my lugless frame and can't wait to see in the red of my old bike.


----------



## Sticky Green (12 Jan 2022)

Some parts for the build arrived today. Some need a clean and polish.


----------



## Sticky Green (12 Jan 2022)

My brake calipers could write a book about the adventure they've been on. Still not here but 🤞


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2022)

Sticky Green said:


> My brake calipers could write a book about the adventure they've been on. Still not here but 🤞
> View attachment 626153



My order from E Bay of plant watering bulbs is nearly as bad.


----------



## Simple Simon (6 Feb 2022)

Great thread @Sticky Green,
Im in the middle of building up a 531 pro frame with Mavic SSC group set for Eroica myself.
For the saddle it has to be a selle Italia Turbo!

Some great reference points for colour schemes etc is https://www.bikeboompeugeot.com/

Looking forward to the end result.

Si


----------

